# Which of the Lawai Beach Resort Buildgs is the Alii?



## BarCol (May 2, 2008)

I found what I think is this resort on Google http://maps.google.ca/maps?near=5017+Lawai+Road&q=5017+Lawai+Road&f=p&btnG=Search+Maps&rl=1  )oops you need to zoom in and in and in) but can someone identify which of these buildings is the Alii??

TIA


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 2, 2008)

BarCol said:


> I found what I think is this resort on Google http://maps.google.ca/maps?near=5017+Lawai+Road&q=5017+Lawai+Road&f=p&btnG=Search+Maps&rl=1  )oops you need to zoom in and in and in) but can someone identify which of these buildings is the Alii??
> 
> TIA



Of the buildings that are arrnaged in a "U" shape, where the "G" flag is positioned, I believe Alii is the building to the east (left as you are facing the water). Banyan is the building on the right side of the "U", Liki Lani are the buildings to the right of the Banyan, and Coral is the building set back from the road to the left of Alii.  (In all cases "left" and "right" are as you face the ocean.)


----------



## Karen G (May 3, 2008)

I could never zoom in close enough to see the buildings but I don't think Steve's description is correct.  If you are standing with the ocean to your back and looking at the resort, the Banyan building is in the middle, Alii is to the left, and Coral is to the right.  Liki Lani is the smaller building that sits near the road.  We own a unit in the Coral bldg.

There is another building sitting near the road between the Coral building and the ocean, but it is not part of Lawai Beach Resort.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 3, 2008)

Karen G said:


> I could never zoom in close enough to see the buildings but I don't think Steve's description is correct.  If you are standing with the ocean to your back and looking at the resort, the Banyan building is in the middle, Alii is to the left, and Coral is to the right.  Liki Lani is the smaller building that sits near the road.  We own a unit in the Coral bldg.
> 
> There is another building sitting near the road between the Coral building and the ocean, but it is not part of Lawai Beach Resort.



Alii and Banyan form the "U" that faces the ocean.  Left of the "U" is the driveway that separates Coral from the rest of the complex.  Right of the "U" is another driveway that separates Liki Lani from the other buildings.  

I was going from memory when we stayed in the Banyan back in 2000.  It seems to me that standing on the balcony and facing the ocean,we were on the right side of the "U".  I certainly could have Alii and Banyan reversed, but I am certain they both form the "U".

****

OK - just checked TUG reviews, and Banyan is "central" between Coral and Alii.  So, facing the ocean, right to left the building are Liki Lani, Alii, Banyan, and Coral.  Alii and Banay form a "U" or semi-cricle with pools in front and they directly face the beach with an unobstructed view.


----------



## jacknsara (May 3, 2008)

Aloha,
Steve's comments right to left when facing the ocean are correct but the photo makes that backward.
Referring to the google satellite phote, the beige roofs dominate in the closest zoom image
The 'G' is in the front middle of the Banyan pool and blocks the view of the Banyan pool
the Alii is to the left
The Coral is to the right
note the pools in front of the Alii and Coral
the Liki Lani is to the left of the Alii pool and where the road just moves inland from the coast
Jack


----------



## hibbeln (May 4, 2008)

This website might help you
http://www.lawaibeach.org/

We own at Lawai Beach.  Been there many times.  Lawai Beach is all on the "mountain" side of the road.  Alii is the larger building on the left (west) that is mostly a straight line.  Liki Lani is the very small looking building "in front of it" (at the left/west end, to the left/west of the Alii pool).  

Banyan is the "C" or "U" shaped building in the center.  

Coral is the east/right building.

The Beachhouse Restaurant is the building on the ocean side of the road, at the right/east end of Lawai Beach, "in front of" the Coral Building.

Does that help!?!

We own in the Alii Building.  We like it the best because it is the most quiet (due to the linear shape instead of the "C" shape of Banyan, and its pool is a "quiet" pool) and it also has the best, unobstructed views of the ocean and breezes off the ocean.  It has large lanais that are absolutely wonderful to start and end your day on, eating or with a drink in your hand.

We tend to use the Banyan pool the most (we have kids), but honestly spend most of our time in the ocean.


----------



## BarCol (May 4, 2008)

thanks everyone - I'm trying to send friends there for their honeymoon and just wondering about which building is which.... I just wish all the resorts would put their site plan on their websites...I'm a geographer/urban planner so visuals are what I can rely on


----------



## DeniseM (May 4, 2008)

BarCol said:


> thanks everyone - I'm trying to send friends there for their honeymoon and just wondering about which building is which.... I just wish all the resorts would put their site plan on their websites...I'm a geographer/urban planner so visuals are what I can rely on



Barb - I understand that it is nearly impossible to get the Alii Bldg. on an exchange.  When we checked in,  the desk told us they only put owners and those who rent from owners in the Alii.  I think the Bayon and Coral buildings are way too busy and noisy for honeymooners.  Remember - there is no AC, so you have to leave all the windows open all the time, and the bedroom window opens right onto the walk way at eye level!  Even before construction, I found it to be a terribly noisy place at night.  I think there are better Kauai options for honeymooners.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 4, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Barb - I understand that it is nearly impossible to get the Alii Bldg. on an exchange.  When we checked in,  the desk told us they only put owners and those who rent from owners in the Alii.  I think the Bayon and Coral buildings are way to busy and noisy for honeymooners.  Remember - there is no AC, so you have to leave all the windows open all the time, and the bedroom window opens right onto the walk way at eye level!  Even before construction, I found it to be a terribly noisy place at night.  I think there are better Kauai options for honeymooners.


When we stayed there in 2000 through an RCI exchange that was true.  We arrived early and had been assigned a room in the Coral building.  We very pleasantly asked the woman at the the front desk if she could move us to to Alii or Banyan, and we got a 4th floor unit in Banyan, directly overlooking the courtyard, pool, and the beach across the road.

But if you want to give the honeymooners a specific building, you're best off doing a rental or a direct exchange with the owner of a unit in the building you would like.


----------



## BarCol (May 5, 2008)

yes a rental from an owner -way too late for an exchange - I don't know why some of my friends won't plan things 2 years out :hysterical:


----------



## hibbeln (May 5, 2008)

A 2-bedroom in Alii would be grand for a honeymoon because the master in the 2 bedrooms faces the ocean.  There is no better sight upon awakening than look out on the ocean, and no more peaceful noise to fall asleep to than the sound of the ocean and the wind in the palms.


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2008)

Tigress and I go there, Alii 2br,  for a honeymoon every spring for 3 weeks.


----------



## BarCol (May 5, 2008)

Tiger and Tigress  a honeymoon every spring...sounds..DIVINE...actually many of our friends have travelled to far flung timeshares that we hope to visit sometime, someway someday.....but that's okay, I love helping them see the world....
Debi.. I'm going to send your very lyrical description to them.  Es muy romantico si???? (the last part in honour of cinco de mayo...)


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2008)

38 wonderful years this June 13th!  12 of them with a visit to the Alii.  We've never traded.  I'm sure some year we will trade the weeks for a visit to the big island or Tahiti but trully the big Queen bed only 100 ft from the crashing waves, surfers and whales is an quite a draw.


----------



## BarCol (May 5, 2008)

well Tiger, you have us beat, but not by much - we "celebrate" 30 on June 24 - not in Hawaii, but we are going to Italy for 3 weeks with 1 of those in Tuscany at Il Poggio a week in Venice and Bologna combined and a few days in Roma...now let's see if our marriage will survive my husband retiring a few weeks ago.....


----------



## Harry (May 7, 2008)

*Alii is our favorite building*

Nice gift.  We are owners and have requested through RCI Points an upgrade, since we own at the Coral.  We have been upgraded without problems until this year (for next year).  We will actually stay in the Coral Building, which will not affect us at all.  We prefer the privacy of the Alii Building, and my bride of 34 years likes the ocean view.


----------



## hibbeln (May 8, 2008)

The best sleep I ever have, bar none, is in the master bedroom of an Ali'i 2 bedroom!


----------



## MissTins (May 30, 2008)

*Alii Bldg.*

It's not true that "traders" do NOT get anything other than the Coral building.  On our first trip to LBR we had 2 units for the same week as RCI traders.  We were in the Liki Lani Bldg and my parents were in the Alii.  It's true that the only way to GUARANTEE a unit in the Alii is by owning there which is precisely why upon returning from that first trip we searched for one on the resale market.  I'd also have to agree there is nothing better than falling asleep and waking up to the sounds of the ocean from the master bedrooms in the Alii.  Ahhh, it makes me want to go back right now.

Also, congrats to all my "hero & heroines" out there celebrating the longevity of marriage.   Although I'm just a "pup" in the arena (DH & I will be celebrating 15 years in September) it's nice to see there are still couples out there we can emulate.  It was probably TUG that started my timeshare/frequent flyer/hotel points obsession so it seems fitting to share that we'll be celebrating on our actual 15 year anniversary date a "free" trip to French Polynesia.  I wasn't able to get a timeshare, but we're flying there using FF miles and staying at hotels on Moorea & Bora Bora using hotel points.  The only thing that might top the master bedroom in the Alii Bldg is an OWB in Bora Bora.  I'll keep you posted. 

MissTins


----------



## MaryH (Jun 7, 2008)

I stayed in the Alii building 2 years ago on a SFX trade.  I think they got it from HTSE.


----------



## PrettyKitties (Jun 7, 2008)

:whoopie: I just won an e-bay auction for a one bedroom in the Banyan, even year usage for under $800 - WOOHOO!  Any opinions on the Banyan?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 7, 2008)

The Banyon can be noisy, because the main pool and public beach parking are right in front of this building and the resort driveway and parking are right behind it - it just depends on the unit location.  As an owner, you should be able to request a high floor and get away from the street level noise.

Are you aware that there is a HUGE development going in behind the resort?

As far as not being able to get into the Ali'i on an exchange - that came directly from the check-in desk.  I would guess that during the off-season you might have more luck?  We were there in July and it was at 100% capacity...


----------



## PrettyKitties (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Denise for the booking tip!  I am aware of the development - I understand that it is high end housing.  Hopefully by the time I make it out there, the construction should be done.  Even if its not, its still Hawaii!


----------



## Karen G (Jun 7, 2008)

PrettyKitties said:


> :whoopie: I just won an e-bay auction for a one bedroom in the Banyan, even year usage for under $800 - WOOHOO!  Any opinions on the Banyan?


I think you got a fantastic deal. The Banyan is the newest of the three buildings. You've got a gold crown resort in Hawaii for a great price.  It's fun to stay there and it's also a great trader.  I think you did very well for yourself.


----------



## PrettyKitties (Jun 7, 2008)

Karen G said:


> I think you got a fantastic deal. The Banyan is the newest of the three buildings. You've got a gold crown resort in Hawaii for a great price.  It's fun to stay there and it's also a great trader.  I think you did very well for yourself.



Thanks!  With closing costs, the total should be under $1500.
Other auctions have gone for more, so I think I lucked out!    Now I can't wait to go!


----------

